# Creepy Little Climate Whacko Greta Thunberg



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anybody heard of this creepy little brainwashed kid Greta Thunberg? Evidently idiots like the EU, the UN and French Parliament have given credibility to this little "climate-change global-warming socialist whacko.

Very strange;






https://www.breitbart.com/europe/20...pher-labels-climate-kid-greta-swedish-cyborg/


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well @Slippy it would seem they are desperate and will keep trying anything until they find something that works.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You know what data the used to push the plastic straw ban in Los Angeles? If was data gathered by a 10 year old boy. He did it as a school project. And the Progressives used it as actual science.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not a scientist, and don't believe this global warming crap. Until they get every country on earth to buy off on it they can kiss off. One country's efforts are diluted by all those who do nothing. Do these people think the air in their country is only shared by them. Tards.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The damn Nasty Assed Africans and Shitty Smelly Asians are more responsible for littering the oceans with plastic bottles and human waste than US or European Countries. 

Freakin nasty assed people in Africa and Asia who the WE THE PEOPLE in the US give more money to and they crap it all in the damn rivers leading to the Oceans.

STOP this BS of giving these shit-hole countries any more of my money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.acsh.org/news/2018/07/26/asia-africa-cause-90-plastic-pollution-worlds-oceans-13233


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/pol...dense-smog-chinas-political-heavyweights-meet


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Again,

Africa and Asia are the biggest nastiest polluters in the world. This whacko little fool needs to go to Pakistan, China, India and every stinkin' country in Africa and lecture them about their habits! :vs_lol:

https://www.acsh.org/news/2018/07/26/asia-africa-cause-90-plastic-pollution-worlds-oceans-13233


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Redistribution of wealth, ours.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

She's good at what she does and the tree huggers are using that little kid to tug on the heartstrings of naive but well meaning people.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Man made anything to do with the earth's climate is always fake. For instance the arctic sea ice is above average as we continue into a Maunder Minimum (sun quiet and cooler than normal)....



> Arctic Sea Ice Extent +,530,000 Km2


Arctic Sea Ice Extent +,530,000 Km2 | Extrano's Alley


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More nonsense by the creepy little climate change Greta Thunberg this time to Congress...
This kid is mentally ill and congress is bat-crap crazy. Just why in the hell is congress wasting time and money on this? Of course we all know why...TAXES and POWER!

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...-kids-false-claims-at-climate-crisis-hearing/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anybody kept up with the socialism nonsense at the UN meeting? (the US out of the UN and the UN out of the US!)

This little creepy kid, Greta Thonberg, who suffers from mental illnesses, gave a "Lecture" at the UN about this hoax climate change? HA! What a bunch of fools to even kid this little mentally ill puppet a stage to spout the lies of the global warming cult. What a bunch of fools at the UN.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Comparison to Children of the Corn...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Omg! A 16 year old girl be dramatic. This is so unheard of.

Actually this is straight out of the Liberals/marxists playbook. Use children because no one can scrutinize a child.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> naive but well meaning people.


Incredibly apt characterization, Annie.
I'd say that's roughly 80% of the democrat party.
The other 20% are evil, pure and simple.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*It's all in who she associates with!*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Incredibly apt characterization, Annie.
> I'd say that's roughly 80% of the democrat party.
> The other 20% are evil, pure and simple.


Perhaps 60/40? Can we believe that the worlds leaders are actually listening to a 16 year old girl out of a sense of naivete or possibly the more sinister view, as an instrument to be used to gain more power and money? The sheeple are gullible, stupid, and have short memories.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

No surprise that the little wacko and parents are Antifa supporters.



> What Liberal Media Did Not Tell You: Screaming Green Teen Greta Thunberg Linked to Antifa Terrorists - Recorded Song for Antifa-Supporting Org


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/09/what-liberal-media-did-not-tell-you-screaming-green-teen-greta-thunberg-an-antifa-terrorist-supporter-recorded-song-for-antifa-supporting-org/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Perhaps 60/40? Can we believe that the worlds leaders are actually listening to a 16 year old girl out of a sense of naivete or possibly the more sinister view, as an instrument to be used to gain more power and money? The sheeple are gullible, stupid, and have short memories.


All I know is, we need to keep this little cretin and David Hogg separated by at least 5,000 miles.
I'm pretty sure their offspring would be the literal anti-Christ.

Or at the very least, Gozer the Destructor.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> All I know is, we need to keep this little cretin and David Hogg separated by at least 5,000 miles.
> I'm pretty sure their offspring would be the literal anti-Christ.
> 
> Or at the very least, Gozer the Destructor.


No reason to worry about this @Kauboy

Just a wild assed guess, but I'm pretty sure david hogg does not have the necessary "tools" to procreate... :vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> All I know is, we need to keep this little cretin and David Hogg separated by at least 5,000 miles.
> I'm pretty sure their offspring would be the literal anti-Christ.
> 
> Or at the very least, Gozer the Destructor.


All I know is I am glad Hogg boy's 15 minutes of fame are over. He has the type of face that just makes you want to punch him in the head for no reason, then he opens his mouth and gives you the reason.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

All the little do gooders get the media’s attention who in turn gives them their fifteen minutes of fame, then they fade away, kinda like a pesky fly.....anybody can create a stupid talking point and get one person to listen or read, like what you are doing right now......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> All I know is I am glad Hogg boy's 15 minutes of fame are over. He has the type of face that just make you want to punch him in the head for no reason, then he opens his mouth and gives you the reason.


Too bad Planned Parenthood didn't get him years ago.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rstanek said:


> All the little do gooders get the media's attention who in turn gives them their fifteen minutes of fame, then they fade away, kinda like a pesky fly.....anybody can create a stupid talking point and get one person to listen or read, like what you are doing right now......


Being a citizen of Madison, I discounted the rhetoric of anyone who spoke in public. My opinion was simply the old canard, "talk is cheap."

But in this world of news flashes, any message is going to be just a few minutes. Then you have to wait for the 5 o'clock news to see if the snippet appealed to the general public.

Granted, you have to wade through a dozen of speakers trying to get your attention. But considering how bad modern music has become, I leave the radio in my truck tuned to 'talk radio.'


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Pulling this thread back up. There's just something about Greta that's, well... she just doesn't look like she's sixteen. I'd say Greta looks like she's ten or eleven at the most. What's going on there?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Pulling this thread back up. There's just something about Greta that's, well... she just doesn't look like she's sixteen. I'd say Greta looks like she's ten or eleven at the most. What's going on there?


It doesn't even matter to me whether she is 12 or 16.
My son is 29. I don't give two rips about his opinion unless it is related to technology. That being the case, you can bet that I don't give a rip about some teen's opinion.

Greta is nothing more than an ignorant pawn used by the Globalists.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> It doesn't even matter to me whether she is 12 or 16.
> My son is 29. I don't give two rips about his opinion unless it is related to technology. That being the case, you can bet that I don't give a rip about some teen's opinion.
> 
> Greta is nothing more than an ignorant pawn used by the Globalists.


Right, she's chicken little. _"You've ruined my childhood! How dare you!"_

I blame the adults. It's just more self-loathing from the oldsters which started with the hippy generation. Now that the flower power generation is aging, how ironic that suddenly grammy and grandpa, mama and daddy don't know nothin' so they have to hand the reins over to these pipsqueaks.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It seems Greta lost out on the Nobel Peace Prize, as if that's a coveted honor. Hell, if they gave one to Obama they will give that thing away to anyone. Whether Greta is 10 or 16, why is anyone listening to this child? Yes, she is a pawn of the NWO globalists. Wake up sheeple! Stop listening to the Greta's and AOC's of this world!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She will be elected to the US Congress soon as she gets old enough . AOC maybe working to have age requirement lowered already.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> She will be elected to the US Congress soon as she gets old enough . AOC maybe working to have age requirement lowered already.


She's not an American. Does not live here.

And, for the record, my French friends give her a ration of excrement also.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> She's not an American. Does not live here.
> 
> And, for the record, my French friends give her a ration of excrement also.


 We already have a fake citizen in congress .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We already have a fake citizen in congress .


We had one for President, too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I did not know that Obama was also part Kenyan, a preserve where many of my unemployed friends found 'odd jobs' during the early 1970s. Fortunately, my dad had 'pull' and got me a job in Milwaukee, which had surprisingly even more gunfire.

Now the Hawaiian angle finally makes sense to me. Now I know why Barack is always asking for a lei...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We already have a fake citizen in congress .


And socialists have already been proposing lowering the voting age to 16. I think we are getting to stupid to live.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

I saw part of her UN speech on the news. I saw her left eye twitching. I could almost feel the rage within her. Then I actually felt bad. How could parents allow their child, and that is what she is...a child, be brainwashed like that. recently it has been rumored that she has autism or aspergers and that makes me feel even worse. But like all the other pawns on the left, once they have played out their usefulness it goes to the trash heap of discarded liberals.

al


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

agmccall said:


> I saw part of her UN speech on the news. I saw her left eye twitching. I could almost feel the rage within her. Then I actually felt bad. How could parents allow their child, and that is what she is...a child, be brainwashed like that. recently it has been rumored that she has autism or aspergers and that makes me feel even worse. But like all the other pawns on the left, once they have played out their usefulness it goes to the trash heap of discarded liberals.
> 
> al


While I appreciate your compassion, Al, she was raised by whacko activist's who also happen to be actors and theater people. The education system in her home country is geared toward this type of mentally ill extremism. You are correct that she is diagnosed with at least 2 mental illnesses and that itself warrants a bit of compassion.

I pray for her to see the reality of the situation and change her ways. All things are possible.

I do not have confidence that she or her handlers will change.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

If you listen to her speak it seems as if she is on the spectrum. 

I won’t bash her because I’m pretty sure she is unable to reason and help in the area she is being used in. 

It is very disturbing that the left thinks we are this stupid.


----------

